# sibutramine - head fck



## tr11af29 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

Im looking for any input from anyone having used Sibutramine.. I started taking 10mg of dhacks daily but after 3 days my head was spinning! I was dizzy had trouble concentrating and had a 'pressure' sensation in my head which also felt like white noise if that makes sense..

To top that off I took 100mg dhacks t3 and my throat swelled up!

I stopped the sib on sunday and feel ok now but loved the appetite supression.

Has anyone experienced these sides or should I try a run again?


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

try lower dose of t3? cant quite comment on the sib part as im useing the ultra burn which works well! doesnt feel so good on a empty stomach though!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

When i start taking chemicals whose side effects point to a possible stroke, heart attack and death by asphyxiation i usually stop rather then have "Another run" of it.

Are you taking any other meds that could've interacted with what you took?


----------



## FiftyPence (Mar 18, 2013)

When I first received my order from D-Hacks I was itching to try some of the new product so I took 1 sibutramine tablet in the afternoon at say 2pm and seem to recall I felt a bit weird that afternoon and had serious trouble sleeping that night. I later read that taking it in the morning is advisable or alternatively continue taking it but my body would have to get used to it then my body would have settled down and got used to it but I didn't want weeks of poor sleep while my body adapted to it.

I then started a 125mg DNP & 50mcg T3 every morning and 125mg DNP every evening cycle with various supps and a diet consisting of nigh-on zero carbs, high fats and a bit of protein. And no sibutramine at all. I didn't get any cravings but I didn't notice my weight on the scales change at all over the first week. Some people say don't look at the scales whilst others say they saw a reduction of ~1lb per day so I already hatched a plan to change things around on week 2 of DNP.

Week 2 I decided to go back to a fairly regular 'balanced' diet with cereal for breakfast, banana mid-morning, wholemeal wrap with cheese and meats for lunch, protein bar for afternoon snack and a low carb evening meal.

The carb cravings really got me this time, I was really craving chocolate bars mid-morning and mid-afternoon but now noticed according to the scales that my weight was reducing by an average 1lb per day despite exceeding my daily calorie maximum due to the choc bars.

I figured if I could cut the chocolate craving and subsequent choc intake then I will achieve my goal quicker so I began to take 1 sibutramine tablet ~15 minutes after breakfast each morning and the cravings were gone. I took 200mg caffeine tab at the same time and felt great in the mornings at work with the buzz without feeling the constant need for chocolate/food.

But on the flipside I found my throat and mouth would get very dry almost like my throat was sticking together from being so dry but kept drinking water which helped a little and I had some glycerol to take 10ml three times per day.


----------



## valavi (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it's due to the whole mixing dosage. Sibu doesn't do that.


----------



## BigdaddyD (Jan 23, 2013)

yeah man I agree with above. I used his ultra burn with dnp and t3 and absolutely loved it all together. not too sure what happened here for you.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

tr11af29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for any input from anyone having used Sibutramine.. I started taking 10mg of dhacks daily but after 3 days my head was spinning! I was dizzy had trouble concentrating and had a 'pressure' sensation in my head which also felt like white noise if that makes sense..
> 
> ...


Certain antidepressants absolutely do not mix with Sib - any of those?

Edit - just realised the OP is from earlier in the year.


----------

